# I'm SO Tired of the BS.....



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that you should look at the tax advantages of taking a salary. I think that you are going to kick yourself. You might get by filing an amended return for the last 3 yrs. but all of the rest are lost.
You might also consider becoming a business with a single customer. A license here costs $25.00 and being self employed has all kinds of advantages. The one that I like the most is IRA contributions which is something that we all need to look at.


----------



## Don Benham (Mar 17, 2004)

Some of my best friends don't have penises.(or is it peni?) If you _must_ move, you'll have to suck it up and assimilate to the local way of business. It's a chance to not rest on your laurels(sp?) and challange yourself even further. Sure, you were and remain awesome in your environment, but a true test is to succeed in another.

If the craftsmanship is as bad as you say, on a level playing field you should thrive there as you do where you are. Your license will be the leveler. Sure some adjustments in the particulars of area methods and requirments.

Or you can put your skills to use for someone else. Maybe location won't be the only change.

Welcome to the board,
Don


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw the Social Security issue coming 30 yrs. ago, it's just common sense if you understand how the system works. I never expected to get anything out of it and have planned my own retirement accordingly, everyone here would be wise to do the same.
Don't put all of your eggs in one basket either.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

JAT said:


> I'm NOT the contractor. I'm the contractor's WIFE.
> I didn't want to be shut-out because I don't have a penis - hence, the fib.
> But - I have decided that I'm here to stay - no matter how you guys harrass or degrade me.
> 
> ...


Wow!  I count at least four false premises. Get some therapy.


----------



## JAT (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome, Don. We are starting out (if he passes) at a deficit right off the bat. Like a fool, I compiled all our financial statements and had our attorney draw up the documents thinking we were fine since our credit is good. I never paused to wonder if having only $20,000 in our checking account would work against us. It did. As it turns out - the State of NV will only allow you a building limit based on your cash (immediate liquidity) and they want 10% of your limit - in cash. 

After they set the limit - I found out that most contractors (those who know the ropes) either take a short-term loan to put in their checking account or wait until they sell something and the balance is much higher. We were too trusting. So, we start with a $200,000 limit. That will just about build a storage shed in Nevada. I am so disappointed - but we must wait to apply for a higher limit.

Since knowledge that we were coming leaked - we have gotten several calls from people we do not know in NV offering us 'under the table' money if we will build for them. They will claim their home is 'owner built'. We are not comfortable with that and would not do it - but it is indicative of the problem that exists there.

We are not wealthy people, but we are not poor either. I don't feel like we should be penalized for that. They would not even take into account our long-term assets. We have numerous real estate assets that they dismissed totally. 

We don't insist that our physicians have a certain amount in the bank before they treat us, do we? That is just ridiculous in my book. 





Teetor - you called the SS thing correctly. My grandfather was a banker and I remember him saying long ago that when the Baby Boomers moved into retirement - it would bankrupt the system.

Being self-employed, we have made our own provisions, as you advocate. It's the only sure way.


----------



## JAT (Feb 22, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> Wow!  I count at least four false premises. Get some therapy.






I somehow doubt you know what a false premise is. Did you choose the name "PipeGuy" because you smoke the weed a little too much? :cheesygri


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I kept out of this from the beginning because I smell a rat right from the start. I still smell a rat.

However, if you are for real stop crying about the change in circumstances and figure out how to turn it to your advantage. You moved to Vegas so deal with it, if not go back to the little pond you came from. If your husband is worthy he will figure out how to thrive in the new market, if he can't then he really was just a big fish in a small pond and you both will get an eye openner as to what you are really made out of instead of what you have been lead to believe you were.

Knowing how to hammer a nail and knowing the why and wherefore is completely different. I'd be rich if I had a quarter for everytime an electrician or plumber tells me they haven't openned a code book in 30 years. You ask them to do something a little new or different and they give you some attitude about how they been doing it for years this way - that's not somebody I admire, that's somebody scared to death that somebody is going to learn the truth that an old dog can't learn any new tricks, and that problem effects them in every facet of thier business whether they are in denial or not.

If your husband can't pass the test, then for once stop blaming the 'red tape' and objectively realize exactly what it means. - he doesn't know as much as the rest of the builders in Vegas who were able to pass the test - simple as that. Stop crying a river and kick him in the ass to become better at what he does. You not in Mayberry anymore, so if you want to run with the big dogs you better learn what it takes to do it and stop bitching and moaning about it.

If it is true that your husband is all about quality and the market is over paying for construction as you said then he is in the perfect position to become a millionaire. The problem is usually someone is concerned with quality but the market won't support the prices it takes to accomplish it, if it is like you said you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## JAT (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike, I hear what you are saying, but I disagree. 

You, of course, have no idea what kind of quality we do - or don't - deliver, just as I have no idea if you are on the up and up, or just another contractor promising a certain service and then ripping off your customers. We have to take eachother at face value. 

However, if you would take a closer look at statistics - you might be surprised. A good indicator of the quality of construction in an area can be determined by the number of suits and complaints filed by consumers. Would you agree to that? If a homeowner is happy - do they sue? We have never been sued - not in 16 years. Have you?

You tell me to not complain about the red tape - if my husband does not pass - and to accept that as a sign that he knows less than the other builders in NV. And yet, I know better. And, speaking from a state that does not require licensure at the state level - you should know better too.

There is a reason the red tape is in effect. Labor (organized crime) is behind it. If you don't believe me - research it. I did. Nevada was once a union stronghold and only in the last decade has it seen much of its membership drop off as the workers began figuring out that they did not want to contribute to a basically communistic organization. But they are still there. They still picket non-union contractors on occasion, trying to shut them down. 

Try getting a NV license before you come down on me. At least we have been approved to test - something many never reach. 

If you still smell a rat - try looking under your desk. It's probably there.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You started off lieing to everyone, you explained how your husband has to keep you off the job site because subs can't stand you, you think everything is a conspiracy, you insult members here who you know nothing about - I think I have met you before. You're the wife who has a husband that is continuously doing damage control because of you. You've proved it right from the start by playing games and lieing to everyone. You should be the last person here throwing insults around.



JAT said:


> You tell me to not complain about the red tape - if my husband does not pass - and to accept that as a sign that he knows less than the other builders in NV. And yet, I know better.


So the Nevada GC license test is full of trick questions that have nothing to do with construction? Do they ask you how to land an airplane or how to milk a cow, how to preform brain surgery? Or do they ask you about loads, materials, framing, codes ect... (everything your husband has been dealing with on a daily basis for 16 years!)

Bottom line if you can't pass the test you can't pass it because you don't know the answers. Anybody who is known in their little pond as the _"best builder in the world"_ should be able to pass the test without cracking a book, he should be able to write the test.

If he can't figure out how to pass a construction examine I wouldn't want him on my job site, unless he was going to be there as supervised labor. Sorry to be so harsh on you, but I don't like liars, I don't like loose cannons, I don't like whiners and I don't like hysterics for effect or attention either, and you've brought loads of each of these here in 15 posts.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*I Concur*



Mike Finley said:


> You started off lieing to everyone, you explained how your husband has to keep you off the job site because subs can't stand you, you think everything is a conspiracy, you insult members here who you know nothing about - I think I have met you before. You're the wife who has a husband that is continuously doing damage control because of you. You've proved it right from the start by playing games and lieing to everyone. You should be the last person here throwing insults around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Right. Uh-Huh...
What he said...


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> Welcome to the sausage fest.


 
LOL Pro, LstinkingOL.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

JAT,

More advise for you... For one, you have a strange way of looking for constructive help here. As is plain to see, I am not the only one who thinks so.

Secondly, honestly no one here cares if you're female or male. You've pretty much started out on the wrong foot by lying. However, if you had of apologized and moved on, you would have been fine. Unprovoked insults of the people here won't get you far. 

As I was told by my grandfather when I was very young "You'll catch more flies with honey than you will with vinegar". Keep this in mind if you want to get any benefit from this most valuable forum.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

My Grandfather told me _"Son, you can only fool some of the people, some of the time...............and jerk the rest off coarce"_

Bob


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I just watch....

and eat less salt....


----------



## Don Benham (Mar 17, 2004)

Ryan, _love_ the penguin.

Don


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

I for one am glad for the red tape in MD. Here it protects not only the customer but the contractor, it also is a great selling point for me to let a potentional client know that I'm liecensed and insured and backed by the state. If they deal with an unliecensed contractor they have no recorse if someone runs off with their money or does shoty work, where as if they have an issue with a liecensed contractor the state will step in and fix the problem. As for your entrance to this forum I will find it very hard to give anything you say any stock. I find it hard to believe that with your hand shake contracts, honesty aproach with your customers you couldn't find a better way to enter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

...


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

:cheesygri - Good to see you 'round CDAC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

...


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

ryaniniowa said:


> Why is everybody so touchy in here? What is the average blood pressure of a member here? I'm worried about you all.


We're not touchy, we just don't like people who start off lying and then proceed by insulting us.

No need to worry about anyone, ryan :Thumbs:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice thread, just had to jump in for the warm fuzzy feelin you guys are puttin out there

Call it red tape, political propoganda, whatever. Residing in the Midwest myself our state started requireing testing and licsencing before permiots could be pulled about 12 yrs ago. All the guys in the business before hand were grandfathered in, but I had to buy the materials, study and luckily passed the builders test with flying colors. These tests and licesencing were established to protect the homeowner and the homeowner insurance companies that were really putting alot of heat on the local building departments since claims were constant because of shoddy work insurance companies had to pay.

Think of all the retired and everday wanna be's that "think" they know what they're doing because "I've done it this way for years"...all most of us have to do is demo work first day on a job site to see just how valid the "I've dont it this way for years" actually is. Very scarey stuff out there and we've all seen it. So bring in the fact now you cant just be a fly by night or wanna be contractor since you MUST pass a test to prove you have the mental capabilities of the how's and the why's on how things are done so you, the city, the homie, the insurance company can all rest soundly at night because the job was performed correctly. The red tape is to PROTECT, no screw anybody and that's what it boils down to in a nutshell. 

I was'nt happy about dropping all that coin for books to study for the test, but it had to be done. Not sure how Nevada's testing is, with ours it was a national testing standard. 70% concrete related/print reading, 20% local and national codes, 5% framing and construction, and 5% electrical/plumbing. Life will go on and this is just a process that must be taken before the real work begins....kinda like surveying a job site on a build, you have to do it, so buck up and "Get'r Done"

Teetor, thanks for the park bench visual you sick old man LOL, already called my shrink to make appointment :cheesygri


----------

